# Cockatiels not getting along



## 3540 (Dec 31, 2010)

Hi,

Firstly I am new to this forum so hello everyone  
Ok so I started out by buying a lutino female cockatiel, from the day I got her when she was 8 weeks old, she seemed a bit snappy, but I thought as time went on she would settle down. About 3 months later I bought a yellow and grey boy at 6 weeks old. He was very timid when I got him but my lutino kept attacking him and as he got older he started to pick up this behavior. Not as bad as her though, he has a nicer personality. I have recently bought a 6 week old whiteface girl and she has a lovely personality also. The boy seemed to dominate her at first but they seem to be getting along alot better now. My lutino hasn't lost her attitude towards the other birds and now she is worse than ever she attacks them when they are too close. They are in a big cage together that I recently purchased. Today I separated the lutino because I've had enough of the bullying. She is making alot of noise on her own but I am confused because it seemed like she had a problem with the other birds. I'm not sure what to do now. Is it possible for her to loose her bad attitude or will I have to have them separated permenately? Any suggestions are welcome. Thanks


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm not sure about her losing the attitude but what she's doing now is called flock calling. She may not like the other birds but she is still bonded to them. Is she still in the same room as them where she can see them? This might help with her calling for them. Also, maybe let her have supervised play-time with them and see if she gets any better over time.


----------



## 3540 (Dec 31, 2010)

Ah ok. Yeah I have moved her cage next to the other cage so they can see each other. Also I have a playgym that I give them some time on. Will try having them out together.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

My tweety is like that hates my tiels cant stand them always bullys them mainly lucky
I don't let tweety near them if i go out and got to watch her all the time.
If she be naughty i will put her away even in other room and yea they call each other


----------

